# Fox Knives Karambit [Fixed Blade]



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

My new Fox Knives Karambit [Fixed Blade]
Check it out! ::saber::

I have a live chat set up tenatively next weekend with the Sina Tirsia Wali Kali Practictioner who has a excellent Karambit 12 strike video.
Dennis will be answering questions, posting more Karambit practice videos. Stop by next weekend and say hello & ask questions!


----------

